# Proyectos que valgan la pena postear....



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hace un rato me di la vuelta por el subforo de Proyectos, la verdad me he quedado impresionado con la cantidad de proyectos en nuestros paises vecinos, la verdad algunos son alucinantes. 

Sin embargo, tambien me di cuenta que no hay casi ni un proyecto peruano en ese foro. Sera que en verdad no tenemos ningun proyecto que valga la pena postear en ese foro? Porque sera que es mas dificil encontrar renders de proyectos peruanos que de proyectos de otros paises? 

Estoy seguro que por lo menos tenemos ALGO que podemos mostrar en ese thread...Quizas nuestros multifamiliares no se comparan con los de Colombia, no hay grandes proyectos de edificios financieros como los de Mexico o Buenos Aires, no hay proyectos masivos de renovacion urbana como en Guayaquil y Santiago o no estan construyendo ningun teleferico en nuestro pais...pero en verdad dudo que no tengamos absolutamente NADA que sea digno de postear en ese foro.

Que opinan? Que podriamos mostrar en ese foro?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad, no hay muchos renders lamentablemente y los que hay no son nada espectaculares. Creo que el mejor render que se ha mostrado es la futura estacion central en el centro, porque tenia hasta video, pero de ahi no hay mucho, yo he estado buscando renders del nuevo Saga pero no he tenido suerte. Creo que debemos poner los renders del Centro Civico apenas este listo el diseño, creo que ese proyecto si va a lucir bien.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

mmm yo tango un render de un bonito condomio privado en pimentel pero no creo que se compare a los otros proyectos.. si quieren lo pongo aqui....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si los hay...........sobretodo en Lima, al andar por sus calles, se ven render en letreros a montones, solo que en internet es dificil encontrarlos, queda tomar fotos !!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Todos tienen razon...hay varios proyectos pero no se comparan a los de los otros paises...ahora, seria chevere encontrar mas renders en la net, especialmente de los malls que estan construyendo, ya que es lo que mas se construye en el Peru, despues de viviendas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno pues todos a tomar la camarita y a tomar fotos de proyectos!!!!!!

Porque cosas buenas debe de haber en lima para mostrar y ya porque de verdad nos estamos quedando!!!!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*salgan a las calles a buscar novedades.*

claro, los limeños q son montones en el foro deben dejar por un tiempito de estar indagando fotos y/o proyectos por internet y salgan a buscar novedades en las calles. en lima hay proyectos q estan construyendose de mi vivienda o edificios para residencias y oficinas q estan calladitos y nadie lo pone de conocimiento y nadie lo observa.
en colombia habran visto como ese pais tiene grandes proyectos publicos y por internet en diferentes ciudades. el peru esta quedado en ese aspecto.

si todos aportarian con fotos pucha q este foro estaria mas entretenido.

ok


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que hay del futuro Aeropuerto de Chincheros que construirán los chinos? la licitación de Puertos? incluso una vez leí sobre un proyecto para un teleférico para Arequipa!!
También he leído varias veces en Caretas y El Comercio sobre el proyecto de hacer un mega puerto y aeropuerto en San Lorenzo, con renders y todo! la renovación de la Costa Verde y recuperación de áreas verdes! etc,etc... Lamenteblemente todos estos proyectos son solo eso "proyectos", los que más cerca de la realidad estan son el aeropuerto de Chinchero y recuperac´n de la costa verde..ha y no se olviden de la interocéanica!!!! el puerto de Marcona!!! Bayóvar y claro Camisea!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Parece que los proyectos de Incascrapers se refieren básicamente a edificaciones, y no tanto a obras de infraestructura. En todo caso, apenas salga algo del Puente Billinghurst, lo voy a postear, aunque eso corresponde más bien a Infraestructura de Transporte.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

a ok! como leí teleférico y renovación urbana pense que entraba.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No, Sebvill. No te estoy corrigiendo. Sólo te digo lo que me parece que es. A lo mejor no hay ningún problema en mostrar todo tipo de estructuras. La verdad es que no he ido mucho por el foro de Proyectos.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

hay que mantener el tema de construcciones en el subforo de latinscrapers en proyectos inmobiliarios...nose...es lo mejor...no vamos a poner "PROYUECTASO EN PERU...DESAPARECERAN LAS COMBIS!"


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hoy me he dado cuenta que el Peru camina a paso de tortuga...mientras nuestros vecinos corren bastante rapido...


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

oigan en Lima no hay algun proyecto ..CONCRETO para destronar al Edificio Chocavento como la estructura mas alta del pais?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uy, estamos a paso de tortuga desde hace decadas.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

el progreso ya viene no sean tan pesimistas ..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Uy, estamos a paso de tortuga desde hace decadas.


Desde el 68 para ser mas exacto...con Velasco se jodio todo...no nos vino nada bueno despues de esa decada...en fin, solo nos queda acostumbrarnos a caminar a paso de tortuga...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

por lo menos teniamos a belaunde que era un huevon pero pintaba algo jajaja...pero con velasco si q nos jodimos


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Take no seamos maleteros con uno mismo, el pesimismo es una idosincracia media cojuda ke debe ser erradicada, hablan como si los vecinos ESTARIAN EN UN BOOM CONSTRUCTOR DE DECENAS DE EDIFICIOS O ESTAN LEVANTANDO PUENTES EN MONTONES O ESTAN HACIENDO SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTE MASIVOS EN VARIAS CIUDADES, por 2 o 3 edificios de 15 a 20 pisos o por el mejoramiento de un puente, por la apertura de una VIA RAPIDA PLANIFICADA 5 ANOS ATRAZ O POR EL LEVANTAMIENTO DE UN NUEVO MALL ,ESO ES BOOM CONSTRUCTOR DE LOS VECINOS?...no me mencionen a Brasil, Panama, Argentina o Mexico porke en esos paises hay flujos de infraestructura bien altos.


...El sistema de transporte publico toma tiempo POR EL TAMANO DE NUESTRA CIUDAD Y POR EL DESORDEN KE A CRECIDO EN CIERTAS ZONAS, no es question de la noche ala manana, asi ke esperar ya ke los buses , las vias y sistema estan en construccion.


...No pidan cosas ilogicas por ahora, debido ala zona bien sismica ke es Lima, levantar un edificio de mas de 140metros es costoso, ademas han comparado el precio de levantar un edificio de mas de 20 pisos en otras ciudades( Bogota, Quito, Caracas, Guayakil, etc) con Lima?, el precio de construcciones en Lima es mas alto. Sino miren a Santiago, estando en un BOOM ECONOMICO, no pueden levantar una edificacion por encima de los 130m, debido a que es bien costoso porke Santiago es una zona bien sismica como Lima. Es mas el hecho de edificaciones altas no implican desarrollo, Argentina tiene edificios mas bajos ke Bogota o Caracas.



...Las cuestiones turisticas son mas faciles de desarrollar en ciudades medianas como Guayaquil o Quito, pero ciudades mas extensas como Lima se rekiere planamiento mas serio, es mas 5 anos atraz el centro ERA MUCHO MAS DESORDENADO, ahora se ve mas turistico, mas seguro, hasta puedo caminar por la Colmena y muchas cosas ke se nota el cambio, hay construcciones de varias urbanizaciones en los conos, hay varias pistas nuevas , 1 via expresa nueva, otra en construccion, 1 AEROPUERTO KE ES UNO DE LOS MAS MODERNOS DE SUDAMERICA, un METROTREN EN AMPLIACION, UN SISTEMA DE BUSES MODERNOS EN CONSTRUCCION, VARIOS PARQUES EN LAS ZONAS POPULARES, MEJORAMIENTO DE VARIAS AVENIDAS Y VARIAOS BY-PASSES, CENTROS COMERCIALS, COMPLEJOS HABITACIONES MODERNOS, y asi se quejan??..no sean sonadores tampoco, ke el peru este en un mejor momento NO NOS QUITA EL SUBDESARROLLO REGIONAL, en nuestros recursos limitados se prioriza en lo mas necesario.


...Lo mas real a mediano plazo es ke se hagan 3 o 4 edificios de 20 pisos alo San Isidro, pero torres de mas 150m lo veo cuando estemos bordeano el desarrollo.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

oye ..en Santiago la edificacion mas alta tiene 150 mtts. y se esta construyendo una mas alta en el portal de Vitacura ..emmm pusha y para que Peru se desarrolle tienen que tener mas paciencia! ..buenos proyectos llegaran algun dia..


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

antofasky said:


> oye ..en Santiago la edificacion mas alta tiene 150 mtts. y se esta construyendo una mas alta en el portal de Vitacura ..emmm pusha y para que Peru se desarrolle tienen que tener mas paciencia! ..buenos proyectos llegaran algun dia..


..Bueno mi estimado, me baso en un thread ke hicieron en el foro chileno ke hablaban ke el HOTEL MAS ALTO DE SANTIAGO KE ES LA EDIFICACION MAS ALTA MIDE 128M sino mira este link http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231994&page=1

y hablan detalladamente del tema


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

el Boulevard Keneddy mi estimado mide 150 mts ..preguntale a cualquier Chileno ..si les dices que mide 128 mts ..capaz que te maten ..


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

pero has visto el link ke te di, hablan de un hotel de 40 pisos ke es el mas alto de todo santiago, en todo caso o se han hueveado los de esa informacion o tu estas mal en todo caso, creo ke nos estamo abriendo en el tema, si no es asi como mide , tonces mal dato.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

si si lo vi ..pero alli salio un Chileno a corroborar el tema ..ya y continuen con el thread que despues a mi me llega la puteada po mouses ..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mouses: Primero, el tren no se esta haciendo, segundo, el COSAC (corredor vial de buses) tampoco....hasta ahora.

No has visto el boom imobiliario en Colombia? Deberias visitar la pagina. O que tal de los buses de Guayaquil, o el Teleferico de Quito...o que? Estos paises no ponen prioridad a "lo mas importante" ?? 

No hablo de Mexico, Argentina y Brasil, hablo de paises realmente vecinos. No hay excusa, asi de simple.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Mouses said:


> ...Take no seamos maleteros con uno mismo, el pesimismo es una idosincracia media cojuda ke debe ser erradicada, hablan como si los vecinos ESTARIAN EN UN BOOM CONSTRUCTOR DE DECENAS DE EDIFICIOS O ESTAN LEVANTANDO PUENTES EN MONTONES O ESTAN HACIENDO SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTE MASIVOS EN VARIAS CIUDADES, por 2 o 3 edificios de 15 a 20 pisos o por el mejoramiento de un puente, por la apertura de una VIA RAPIDA PLANIFICADA 5 ANOS ATRAZ O POR EL LEVANTAMIENTO DE UN NUEVO MALL ,ESO ES BOOM CONSTRUCTOR DE LOS VECINOS?...no me mencionen a Brasil, Panama, Argentina o Mexico porke en esos paises hay flujos de infraestructura bien altos.
> 
> 
> ...El sistema de transporte publico toma tiempo POR EL TAMANO DE NUESTRA CIUDAD Y POR EL DESORDEN KE A CRECIDO EN CIERTAS ZONAS, no es question de la noche ala manana, asi ke esperar ya ke los buses , las vias y sistema estan en construccion.
> ...


Hola Mouses, pues te digo que cuando hablamos de boom inmobiliario no son dos o tres edificios de 15 pisos como dices, yo mismo me encargue de poner renders de unos 50 proyectos de mas de 15 pisos de mi ciudad (Medellin)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232956

Ahì esta el link del thread en donde ademàs hay proyectos de otras ciudades colombianas.

Por otro lado no creo que Lima este quedado, imagino que se construye mucho, pero tal vez proyectos mas pequeños debido a la sismicidad (estoy suponiendo). Aun asi, ya llegara el momento en que les llegue el boom a ustedes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sismicidad....pura estupidez...me olvidaba que en Colombia no hay terremotos.

Son EXCUSAS para decir que no hay plata. Asi de simple.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Oye J Block, no te alteres, solo estaba opinando, aqui en Colombia si hay terremotos pero no las zonas de mayor construccion no tienen un riesgo tan alto como el que (creo) tiene Lima. Por ejemplo en Cartagena que se esta construyendo sobre los 150m. el riesgo sismico esta catalogado como muy bajo, por lo que es mucho mas economico construir una torre de esas alli que en ciudades como Armenia que tienen un riesgo alto. 

Aunque en parte tienes razon, pues si se propusiesen podrian estar construyendo grandes proyectos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nop...no estoy alterado, asi hablo yo...

Ahora, si quienes se propusieran? La gente? Los inversionistas? Mmm...un poco debil ese argumento, en mi punto de vista, por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Bueno, la verdad solo dije eso para darte un poco la razòn ya que te vi algo alterado  , pues la verdad Peru si deberìa tener mas proyectos, sobretodo porque Lima es inmensa y es digna de ellos. Ademàs nunca me he explicado bien porque en ciudades peruanas diferentes a Lima es tan dificil encontrar una edificacion de 15 pisos, lo cual no es tan dificil de hacer, por eso digo que si se proponen -me refiero a la gente en general, pues creo que por ejemplo en Arequipa mucha gente no verìa con buenos ojos un edificio muy alto debido a que romperia con la armonia de la ciudad- pero de nuevo aclaro que son suposiciones mias ya que no estoy muy enterado de como funcionan las cosas en Perù-.

Tambièn hay que ver que tal vez no haya necesidad, pues en muchas partes se construye en altura debido a la falta de suelo para expandirse, lo cual no es el caso de Lima que segun entiendo aun tiene buen territorio para hacerlo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, no te culpo por no saber la situacion del Peru, en verdad pocos no peruanos la conocen...es normal.

Ahora, Lima NO puede seguir creciendo horizontalmente, los servicios se volverian muy caros y muy dificiles de conseguir.

Ahora, en Arequipa no se construyen edificios por falta de demanda...porque el Peru es un pais super centralizado, el mas centralizado de Sudamerica, donde todo es Lima y las provincias estan pintadas...Por eso no se ven los edificios de Lima en provincias...no porque a los arequipeños no les guste la idea...

En fin, te aconsejo a no tratar de encontrar la forma como funcionan las cosas en el Peru, porque te daria una migraña de los mil diablos...jajaja.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Esta bien, es mejor no opinar mucho cuando no se sabe, por lo que me abstendre de seguir haciendolo en este tema  .

Lo de la centralizaciòn de Perù se nota bastante, dificilmente llegan a los medios colombianos cosas del peru que no sean de Lima. No sè que piensas ustedes de eso, a mi personalmente no me gustarìa ser de una provincia (no estoy acostumbrado a esa palabra) y ver que toda la atencion se fija sobre Lima, pues aqui aunque Bogota es muy importante y maneja muchas cosas, otras ciudades estan en algunos casos hasta mejor que la capital.

En fin...Ojala pronto se vean proyectos peruanos en el thread de Proyectos y espero la visita y la opinion de ustedes por el thread colombiano, ya que alla somos muy pocos se agotan muy rapido los temas.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

chile tiene mayores movimientos teluricos (asssu...bien con las palabritas...) y miren a santiago y sus otras ciudades norteñas....realmente no es excusa..ni eso ni de que el suelo sea inestable....porque si ya existen edificios de 20, 22 o 24 pisos (residenciales...en san isidro o miraflores) significa que si se pueden construir....si actualmente hay proyectos de edificios de menor tamaño (7 a 10 pisos) es por lo saturado del mercado inmobiliario...aunque el ultimo reportaje trimestral de colliers dice que esto esta cambiando y los numeros dicen que la demanda de edificios a+ y a++ esta creciendo en la ciudad...tanto para oficinas como para residencias...asi que creo que es cuestion de esperar


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

El edificio del hotel marriot de stgo tiene 145 mts aprox pero NO 150 mts, ya parenla con las tonteras de cual ciudad tiene estructuras mas altas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Mouses said:


> ...Take no seamos maleteros con uno mismo, el pesimismo es una idosincracia media cojuda ke debe ser erradicada, hablan como si los vecinos ESTARIAN EN UN BOOM CONSTRUCTOR DE DECENAS DE EDIFICIOS O ESTAN LEVANTANDO PUENTES EN MONTONES O ESTAN HACIENDO SISTEMAS DE TRANSPORTE MASIVOS EN VARIAS CIUDADES, por 2 o 3 edificios de 15 a 20 pisos o por el mejoramiento de un puente, por la apertura de una VIA RAPIDA PLANIFICADA 5 ANOS ATRAZ O POR EL LEVANTAMIENTO DE UN NUEVO MALL ,ESO ES BOOM CONSTRUCTOR DE LOS VECINOS?...no me mencionen a Brasil, Panama, Argentina o Mexico porke en esos paises hay flujos de infraestructura bien altos.
> 
> 
> ...El sistema de transporte publico toma tiempo POR EL TAMANO DE NUESTRA CIUDAD Y POR EL DESORDEN KE A CRECIDO EN CIERTAS ZONAS, no es question de la noche ala manana, asi ke esperar ya ke los buses , las vias y sistema estan en construccion.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Mouses, la vdd es que en mis 15 años no he vivido ninguna crisis en el Perú sino puro crecimiento!!! yo creo que el Perú cada año es mejor y si hay pesimistas por ahí pues...no me afecta...en vez de consolar mis penas prefiero estudiar, trabajar duro, ayudar cuando puesa...yo estado en colegios en Shilla (un pueblito en medio del Huascarán) en Villa Martha (una barriada en Chorrillos) y en Pto. Maldonado (en mayo) y la verdad que me encanto ayudar y estar con los chiquitos jugar fútbol, darles útiles, recibir gracias y sonrisas de ellos, etc, etc..y eso hace que valga la pena vivir en este país..por más rico o pobre que sea..me encanta

PD: Ha sobre los edificios leí antes de ayer en Día 1 que van a construir un edificio inteligente de 19 pisos al costado de Caminos del Inca (ellos lo van a construir) me pareció bravazo...tb salía que Larcomar piensa hacer un hotel( manejado por terceros) así como un fashion mall..además Hooters y Mamá Juana van abrir allí en agosto!

Bueno un toque de optimismo siempre sale con el sol no?? jajaja aca en Villa ahorita ha salido un solasoo...en pleno invierno!! ya era hora despues de días de nublado!!! que felicidad jajajajaja


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Bueno, no te culpo por no saber la situacion del Peru, en verdad pocos no peruanos la conocen...es normal.
> 
> Ahora, Lima NO puede seguir creciendo horizontalmente, los servicios se volverian muy caros y muy dificiles de conseguir.
> 
> ...


Asu tamos con el pesimismo no??!! jajaja bueno seguro xq noestas en Lima dond ha salido un solsito jajaja que te hace poner recontra positivi y hasta las barriadas se ven bonitas...oye lo de centralismo Chile y Argentina son mas centralizados en cuanto a poblaciones de sus ciudades:
En Argentina: BA- 14 millones..Córdoba-1.5 millones
En Chile: Santiago-6 millones...Valparaíso y Cocepción-350.000 c/u

Eso si haya las ciudades provincianas si tienen más edificios..si eso es lo que te preocupa...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

PD: Me olvidé poner de Perú para que compararas..

Lima- 7.8 millones
Arequipa- 1.1 millones (según almanaque mundial navarrete 2004 jaja)
Ahora las tres del norte
Trujilo- 700.000
Chiclayo- 700.000
Piura- 600.000


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

oe por gusto hago comentarios tan inteligentes  ni mas!!! snif


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

DONDE???????

JAJAJAJAAJJAJAAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJA No Bratzo no te resientas!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> oe por gusto hago comentarios tan inteligentes  ni mas!!! snif


En qué página web?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

jajaja, Laura ya voló hace rato..así que comiencé la construcción de rascas!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> yo pienso que habra nuevo boom prontisimo !


Segun Colliers International esto puede suceder.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan, y que paso con los proyectos que valen la pena postear.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estoy reuniendo informacion sobre diferentes marcas de vagones para la renovacion de flota del tren electrico de Lima...sera que sea un thread que valga la pena postear?...o sino hago "tienes hambre 2" que les parece?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sebvill said:


> PD: Me olvidé poner de Perú para que compararas..
> 
> Lima- 7.8 millones
> *Arequipa- 1.1 millones * (según almanaque mundial navarrete 2004 jaja)
> ...




wath???????????? :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:
creo q te equivocastre chochera por que arequipa con las justas llega a alos 800 000 hab.
y chiclayo tiene ,menor poblacion.
y piura ni pasa del medio millon 

investiga bien ok


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Comparto el punto de vista de Bratzo, solo se va a construir nuevos edificios cuando haya demanda...y la demanda no vendra de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> mmm lo q entendi por tu comentario es q dices que las empresas ponen sus edificios porque asi como que dan mas credibilidad o solidez...nose algo como que psicologico jaja...y yo te respondi con que todo son numeros


El boom de construccion de rascacielos se da cuando los holding se consolidan....significa esto que la economia sera estable y pujante; luego dije que estos holding consolidados buscaran calar en la mente de la sociedad construyendo sus bastiones que muestren solidez...y por ultimo que con TLC con EEUU, UE, Chile, Malaysia, Korea, China y Filipinas estos grupos tendran gran mercado con lo que generara un efecto en cadena hacia toda la economia y logico que si la economia anda en gran expansion habra un boom de construccion por la demanda que esta exige. Los rascacielos son iniciativa de los holding, si no mira en las grandes ciudades...en Tokyo por ejemplo la gran mayoria llevan el nombre del grupo empresarial inversor y la demanda de sus oficinas se da por el fashion de estar en un lugar privilegiado....de lo contrario buscarian una oficina normal en un edificio comun y corriente.

Entiendo perfectamente tu concepto, y es por eso que dije que no lees bien mi comentario, porque de haberlo leido bien, te darias cuenta que hablo en el supuesto...que esta proximo a llegar de grupos empresariales bien cosolidados y un ambiente de economico estable y pujante.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Filter said:


> Segun Colliers International esto puede suceder.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buen mapa FerGon...Rafo lo de la población de Arequipa ya he visto en varios lados que supera el millón de habitantes..igual con Piura, que ya supera el medio millón..solo fijate que la Región Piura tiene más de un millón y medio de habitantes!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

exacto Arequipa ya supera 1 millon de habitantes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

QUE?, SUPERA EL MILLON DE HABITANTES Y NO TIENE SKYLINE, ASU MADRE, QUE MAL ESTAMOS.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mal es poco...vieron los proyectos en Salinas, Ecuador? Son alucinantes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si pues, igual pasa en Colombia, hasta ciudades de 80 mil habitantes tienen skylines, chesu.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mal es poco...vieron los proyectos en Salinas, Ecuador? Son alucinantes.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si pues, igual pasa en Colombia, hasta ciudades de 80 mil habitantes tienen skylines, chesu.












Casi todas las ciudades colombianas tienen skyline, Bogota, Cartagena, Cali, Medellin....son un ejemplo para nosotros los peruanos que todo lo tenemos centralizado en Lima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

JT 69 said:


> Casi todas las ciudades colombianas tienen skyline, Bogota, Cartagena, Cali, Medellin....son un ejemplo para nosotros los peruanos que todo lo tenemos centralizado en Lima.



muy bueno ese icono !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buen ícono JT, oigan lo de Salinas es un caso aparte..la ciudad es un tipo Ancón o Santa María solo que se desarrollo más como ciudad. Si la verdad que Arequipa da pena por ese lado...más de un millón de habitantes y sin skyline! no no no!! pronto pronto!!....entonces creo que mi edificio lo tendré que construir allá y no acá en Lima, de paso me mudo..o mejor a Piura, creo que tienen mejor clima y más cerca a la playa, que dicn?? jaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahora ya te entiendo....tienes 15 años y un mundo entero por conocer.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Piura tiene mejor gente, clima, comida, playas y de vez en cuando te paseas por Ecuador.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:nono:


----------

